
Show HN: Open source library for building visualizations with react and d3 - tgdn
https://medium.com/vx-code/react-d3-vx-6f2705d4daf2
======
_harry
vx author here. Happy to answer any questions folks might have. This is a
project I've been working on for the past 5 months at my job at Airbnb.

The goal of vx is to make d3 feel at home in any react codebase.

github: [https://github.com/hshoff/vx/](https://github.com/hshoff/vx/)

gallery: [https://vx-demo.now.sh/gallery](https://vx-demo.now.sh/gallery)

tutorials:
[https://github.com/hshoff/viewsource](https://github.com/hshoff/viewsource)

